# Clear Coat Underseal?



## Clngai (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Joined 2 weeks ago, thought I would start my first question. Please forgive me if this has been covered, I have searched over the forum but seems can't find a definate answer.

As some of you may know I have just bought a car which I want to keep for a couple of years, the car does not have rust or just tiny service rust. I want to spent some time to protect the body first before I do anything else.

I am planning to underseal my car bit by bit (should be working on the front arch first), a lot of underseal like Waxoyl are in black, is there any other colour of underseal I can use? Clear or other colour choice?

I have been look at rust master, but seems like they underseal everything which I think its a bit messy!

Any input will be fully appreciate!

Michael


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

never seen a truly clear under seal/cavity wax.

most "clear" ones have a yellow tinge to them im afraid


----------



## Clngai (Feb 1, 2011)

Ai.... so I have to stick with Waxoyl then


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Might be worth looking at the Bilt Hamber Dynax UC http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259653&page=2 or have a look at their section where there should be quite a few threads about their underbody range


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I know you wrote you were looking for a clear underseal,but look into epoxy mastic,comes in a reasonable range of colours and will give you much better protection than underseal which has a tendancy to lift off leaving the surface rusting away underneath.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

epoxy mastic 121 is the ONLY think i use to seal bare metal. nothing comes close to the adhesion on bare steel and durability on it.fully dry its harder to remove than powercoated finishes!


----------



## Clngai (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, was reading on their website and they got 6 colours.

http://www.rust.co.uk/content/6/8-epoxy-mastic-rust-proofing-paint/#

I will do some more research on this!


----------



## Roger440 (May 6, 2013)

The dynax UC as suggested is a as close to "clear" wax type protection you will get.

The epoxy mastic is indeed fantastic.


----------



## Clngai (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, after some more research, I have decided to get the car to a classic car restoration bodyshop to do the underseal. Their price seems reasonable and know what they are doing.

Can I use dynax UC on other components like suspension, droplinks or roll bars? 
Ideally, I want them to be protected before fit it on the car. If its clear coat, it should be able to protects it and keep the original colour, right?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

BH say Dynax it can be used on suspension parts etc


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello Michael,

Bilt Hamber's Dynax UC is a clear anti-corrosion wax and definitely a choice if you're looking for something colourless and do not like the other types which are often brown or black. 

The other product that i came across (as i was also looking for some clear protection) is Car system KS400 corrosion wax (by Vosschemie). Sprays on thinly and is whitish trunslucent from what the techinical data sheet says, but seems colourless to me. 

Bilt Hamber's UC seem to offer slightly more mechanical protection to wear and stone chips as compared to KS400 which is marketed as a cavity wax. IMO, the above 2 products are not meant for spray on and forget about it type of application. It's more a product that you use to protect something or somewhere temporarily.

Hope the above is of some help.

Regards
Errol


----------



## Clngai (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Errol,

I will do some research on this. I just got a quote from a body shop. They do:
underseal, fully repaint and install 2 rear arches which require filling, all together 5300!

It shock me!


----------

